# Is catsan cat litter any good? Is it a clumping cat litter?



## ilovedsh (Jan 5, 2013)

After finding out today that my local cost cutter store had magically turned into a co-op store overnight. I am no longer able to get cost cutters own brand clumping cat litter  as the lady behind the counter told me cost cutter had gone bankrupt and are in the process if closing all their stores and 10 are being turned into co-op stores.

My questions is, is catsan cat litter any good as I can get my hands on this easily from Tesco and Asda? Is it a clumping cat litter?


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

I bought a massive bag of Catsan non clumping litter on my friend's recommendation and i hate it!! It stinks. I'm doing a full change every 2 days just to get rid of it so i can start on my bag of Golden Grey master.


----------



## ilovedsh (Jan 5, 2013)

Jazzy Belle said:


> I bought a massive bag of Catsan non clumping litter on my friend's recommendation and i hate it!! It stinks. I'm doing a full change every 2 days just to get rid of it so i can start on my bag of Golden Grey master.


Thanks for warning me 
Hmm the other one that bears a resemblance to the Cost Cutter clumping litter is Tesco's own brand clumping litter, it looks very similar.


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

To be honest i'm a newbie, so apart from the Catsan i have no experience. I have read a lot of reviews though and a lot of people seem to like Tesco's own brand.

I don't have a car so i got my last lot of litter delivered from Zooplus. It's free delivery over £19.00


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

We used Catsan for ages in total ignorance that there was anything better available. It does stink and the whole tray needed cleaning out every few days with boiling water and bleach.

A lot of people on here use Oko Cats Best from Zooplus. It gets delivered to your door (admittedly sometimes in a torn bag ) so you don't have to carry it back from the supermarket.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> We used Catsan for ages in total ignorance that there was anything better available. It does stink and the whole tray needed cleaning out every few days with boiling water and bleach.
> 
> A lot of people on here use Oko Cats Best from Zooplus. It gets delivered to your door (admittedly sometimes in a torn bag ) so you don't have to carry it back from the supermarket.


This was me and it was fine whilst they were little but as the got bigger it stunk was hard to clean out and so I tried the Oko and have never looked back and whilst it initially looks expensive it works out much cheaper than Catsan, for example I was getting through a big bag of Catsan every week at £8 for a bag but with Oko I buy a big bag (40l) that does 1 and 1/2 full changes with a few top ups for £26 but I only change the litter every 6 weeks so I save myself a fortune which then gets spent on toys and treats for them  Plus as Jansheff said it gets delivered to your as it's blinking heavy.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I have to agree with the others... I hate Catsan it absloutely stinks and I had to clean the tray out completely with bleach and boiling water every 2 days. 

I also HATE Sophisticat.. I found that wasn't much better than Catsan and It stained their white paws PINK/RED.. Admittedly it bothered me more than them!

Button won't use wood pellets.. They get stuck in between her toes and she walks around flicking her legs around!

I really do like TESCO's value brand  I'd like to try OKO Plus next!


----------



## ilovedsh (Jan 5, 2013)

Just been to Tesco and got the clumping litter own brand they have. Same texture as the cost cutter clumping litter. Thanks for everyone's advice on catsan by the way but have decided to use Tescos own brand clumping litter


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Take the wee clumps out as soon as you is my only advice!


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

As someone who also used Catsan for a long time, unaware that there were better options out there, I really wouldn't recommend it either!

It doesn't clump, it gets wet and stinky really quickly, it needs changing frequently and it throws up a lot of fine dust which caused one of our new cats to have sneezing fits. That's when we changed over to Oko Plus Cats Best, which is incomparably better and more economical.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It all depends which Catsan you get!! There's a number of different types.

The white Catsan crystals are not very good (IMO) but we like Catsan Woodchip which is just like Oko Plus except it doesn't clump (but it is very absorbent and doesn't stick to the tray). 

You can also get Catsan Clumping which is apparently like a fine clay litter, but I've not tried this yet... and yes Asda and other supermarkets seem to stock this version!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've never seen any other types than the non-clumping one, thanks Treaclesmum!
The non-clumping is terrible, I only bought it once as I needed something and all other supermarkets were closed so I went into Tesco hoping to try their own brand one, but as it's a little shop they only had Catsan.
The only plus side I can mention is that Phoebe seemed to have fallen in love with the cat on the pack 
The litter itself- hated it!
It doesn't clump, doesn't absorb <as everyone else I've been doing a full change with a wash every two days> what it does is trace badly and stinks :incazzato:

I buy litter in Lidl, it costs £1.79 for 10 kg and a bag lasts me around two weeks <I do a full change once a week and top-up mid-week>
I'm happy with that one, clumps nicely, doesn't smell, doesn't trace much and I've got Lidl nearby.
I wouldn't have space to keep 40l bag, plus as I'm never home when the zooplus delivery comes I would have to carry it from the neighbours <and it's not always the nearest ones that my parcels are left with...>


----------



## scooper163 (Jan 14, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> I've never seen any other types than the non-clumping one, thanks Treaclesmum!
> The non-clumping is terrible, I only bought it once as I needed something and all other supermarkets were closed so I went into Tesco hoping to try their own brand one, but as it's a little shop they only had Catsan.
> The only plus side I can mention is that Phoebe seemed to have fallen in love with the cat on the pack
> The litter itself- hated it!
> ...


wow I might try this one if it lasts a whole week with no smell how many cats is that for?


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

scooper163 said:


> wow I might try this one if it lasts a whole week with no smell how many cats is that for?


I've only got one. She's a 6 months old kitten.
But just to make it clear I take out wee clumps and poops every day.
And wash the tray once a week, when I do a full change


----------



## peacebabe (Jan 26, 2011)

I've used many cat litters over the years and have to admit after recently buying cats best oko it's by far the best. It's available from pets at home too!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Well this is the one I use, I actually prefer it to Oko Plus!!
Natural Wood Non-Clumping Cat Litter 10ltr by Catsan | Pets at Home

This is the original Catsan crystals:-
Lightweight Non-Clumping Catsan Hygiene Cat Litter 10ltr | Pets at Home

And this is the Clumping version... 
Clumping Hygiene Cat Litter 5ltr by Catsan | Pets at Home


----------



## scooper163 (Jan 14, 2013)

I use oko plus too but doesnt seem to be helping with the smell, I clean after each time they go so dont understand why??? and I find the clumps break too n Im forever picking bits out


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

There is a thread lurking somewhere on this forum where I asked about peoples litter choices as I was using woodchips which I was changing every 2-3 days and was costing me a fortune and wasting time. I soon switched to Oko plus - I love it. However it is advised you don't use clumping litter on kittens (I am presuming really young ones) as they may eat the clumps :rolleyes5: 

When I made my change over - I did it like food - added small amounts of OKO to my wood pellet stuff. My first change over the cats did't use the litter tray all day!!! I presumed cos of the smell and the new texture. So I just added some of their old litter (which I hadn't taken out to the wheelie bin yet - luckily I was so slack) and they both hopped in it straight away and used it. 

But in my thread people said they used OKO, Worlds best and tescos value (or own) which seemed to be popular choices


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I used Catsan (the normal one) for the first week or two when I got my boys - Never Again!!!

Awful stuff; I was scooping it out all the time and had to do a full change and wash the tray every 2-3 days because it stank to high heaven. It might look cheap to buy on the surface but I was getting through so much it worked out really quite expensive.

I've used Oko since (so about 3 years) and can't see me changing. It clumps nicely, doesn't smell, rarely needs a full change and works out more economical. Only problem I have is it does track everyhere!


----------



## davep (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi

At the moment Loki uses Catsan because that is what he came to me being used to. I am going to change him onto Cat's Best Nature Gold, as I read that Oko Plus tracks a bit more. But I would say that I don't find Catsan to be too bad, certainly it doesn't seem to smell which seems to be one of the main complaints here.

Best
Dave


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

I use Oko as well. I've been converted from catsan


----------



## Ragnarr (Mar 2, 2016)

Have found this catsan litter to be absolutely terrible for my Cats. The smell is horrendous after only a few hours, and the dust was affecting us all. Paid nearly £6.00 only to throw it away after 1 day. I live with 2 black domestic shorthair, mother and daughter. Have gome back to Sainsbury 's lightweight cat litter at £2.25 a bag which lasts us about 5 days.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

One of the reasons I'm not a Catsan fan is its gritty texture, over time, scratches the tray making the it, hold smells and harder to clean.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ugh Catsan. Flicka's failfamily were using it and when she was returned to me she came with a bag of the stuff. I was originally going to use it up since I was given it for free and all, but I used it for a day, found it didn't clump, and nearly had an asthma attack to boot, so it went in the bin.


----------

